# Cheshire Area cat Club



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Pinky Dinky at her first show, We had a really good day, and I think Pinky enjoyed it more than we did.

She just loves the attention, she was so well behaved and certainly didnt suffer from stage fright


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad you had a good day :thumbup:
It certainly looks as if Pinky knows how to pose


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the grumpyness comes as they get older..

a bit like humans...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ha ha at her enjoying it more than you, cat shows are boring. she looks lovely. just to credit the pic here are more from the show Siamese Cat Breeder | Siamese Cat Shows | Cheshire Area Cat Club Show Photos 2011 Ross


----------

